

Online community helping one of its members off the street - espinchi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s8rbMZlljA
Jared Huggins lost his little savings, partly while playing poker. He became homeless, and desperate.<p>The community of poker players 2+2 gave him support, ideas to go forward, and countless donations. Now he's got a home again, and this is the thank you video to that community. Here's the main related thread: http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/54/poker-beats-brags-variance/hu-vs-drooler-lost-my-roll-jared-huggins-story-715623/.<p>This story tells quite a lot about social interactions.
======
espinchi
Submission text (I thought it'd appear above):

Jared Huggins lost his little savings, partly while playing poker. He became
homeless, and desperate.

The community of poker players 2+2 gave him support, ideas to go forward, and
countless donations. Now he's got a home again, and this is the thank you
video to that community. Here's the main related thread:
[http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/54/poker-beats-brags-
varia...](http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/54/poker-beats-brags-variance/hu-
vs-drooler-lost-my-roll-jared-huggins-story-715623/).

This story tells quite a lot about social interactions.

Some quotes:

\- (OP) _Getting dressed to go out and apply [at Taco Bell] now. I'm 5 peanuts
and 2 cups of water into my day._

\- _Do you want some money OP?_

